# Finding first job



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm expatting myself to the USA from Australia permanently.
I have studied a course here at college but don't know if it is great enough to find me a permanent job there or if I'm capable of finding work there at all. 
I really need some input. 
Would you have any answers for myself.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I thought you had that input from your previous post.

Have you been to the US? 

It's not as easy as just deciding to move there. If you can't find a job which will sponsor a working visa, you can't move there. Unless you have a significant amount of money to invest in the country. You can visit from time to time.

The thing is, you have to demonstrate to the US Government that you're needed in the US. Are you?


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Somebody keeps opening up new threads on my behalf. This was a post that I replied to on a thread 
Thanks for your reply 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The issue here is that you have the process backwards. Generally speaking, you can't "expat yourself to the US" and then start looking for a job. Unless you are married to a US citizen or wait out the (LONG) queue for other relatives who can sponsor you, you need to first find the job - with an employer who can sponsor you for a visa - and then you let the employer handle things.

Finding a job from outside the country is not terribly easy, and at a minimum you probably need the sort of qualification that can get you a technical or otherwise "higher level" type job. (It's a hassle and something of an expense for an employer to hire a foreigner, so you have to have something to offer that isn't readily available in the local job market.)

Whatever you do, don't fall for the various scams out there - offering work visas or listings of "work visa approved" jobs. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Let's get down to basics?

Do you have a 4-year degree? Yes or No?


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

twostep said:


> Let's get down to basics?
> 
> Do you have a 4-year degree? Yes or No?


Hi nope I don't but their are 3 sub categories that fall under an eb-3 visa and out of those options It looks as I'f I fall under the unskilled professional worker

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Can I go and study over their is that a possibly? than to find a job afterwards? how would that work. Cheers 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> The issue here is that you have the process backwards. Generally speaking, you can't "expat yourself to the US" and then start looking for a job. Unless you are married to a US citizen or wait out the (LONG) queue for other relatives who can sponsor you, you need to first find the job - with an employer who can sponsor you for a visa - and then you let the employer handle things.
> 
> Finding a job from outside the country is not terribly easy, and at a minimum you probably need the sort of qualification that can get you a technical or otherwise "higher level" type job. (It's a hassle and something of an expense for an employer to hire a foreigner, so you have to have something to offer that isn't readily available in the local job market.)
> 
> ...


When you asked if I had something to offer I thought that maybe because I am a foreigner that'll be less expensive for them. Just my thoughts .cheers 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Why would you be less expensive? There's the hassle and expense of sponsoring a visa, of proving that they can't get the equivalent skills in the US. In any case, wages are generally lower in the US than in Australia.


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Bellthorpe said:


> Why would you be less expensive? There's the hassle and expense of sponsoring a visa, of proving that they can't get the equivalent skills in the US. In any case, wages are generally lower in the US than in Australia.


Thats the whole point since wages are lower maybe my chances could be higher. Just saying 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't understand that logic at all.

Have you been to the US? Why have you decided that you're going to live there permanently?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tejadai143 said:


> Hi nope I don't but their are 3 sub categories that fall under an eb-3 visa and out of those options It looks as I'f I fall under the unskilled professional worker
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


Please read everything not just what you want to read. 

Employment-Based Immigration: Third Preference EB-3 | USCIS


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

twostep said:


> Please read everything not just what you want to read.
> 
> Employment-Based Immigration: Third Preference EB-3 | USCIS


Hi have I missed something 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Possibly this:

You must be capable, at the time the petition is filed on your behalf, of performing unskilled labor (requiring less than 2 years training or experience), that is not of a temporary or seasonal nature, *for which qualified workers are not available in the United States*.

On what basis would you conclude that you fit this category?

Have you been to the US? Why have you decided that you're going to live there permanently?


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Bellthorpe said:


> Possibly this:
> 
> You must be capable, at the time the petition is filed on your behalf, of performing unskilled labor (requiring less than 2 years training or experience), that is not of a temporary or seasonal nature, *for which qualified workers are not available in the United States*.
> 
> ...


................


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Tejadai143 - please stay within the forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

tejadai143 said:


> You are just a moron mate
> 
> F*** off please


Thank you. It's nice to know that my efforts to help are appreciated.

I'm puzzled as to why you won't answer simple questions.

I'm puzzled as to your logic regarding it being easier to hire you because wages are lower.

I'm puzzled why, when you receive the same well-intentioned advice from several posters, you reject it and keep asking the same questions.

You really should take stock, and appreciate that as it stands at present you will not be able to settle in the US. If you really want to do so, it's a long term project, where you will need to get degree qualifications and skills that make you attractive to a US employer. Even that will only get you there on a working visa, the next step (green card) will take more work.

Or, work hard in Australia and make enough money to buy a business in the US ...


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Bellthorpe said:


> Thank you. It's nice to know that my efforts to help are appreciated.
> 
> I'm puzzled as to why you won't answer simple questions.
> 
> ...


maybe the questions I asked were my way of trying to find out what best suits me. I needed to keep asking constanly because ive never been in this situation its my future that im dealing with here. also I've been doing a lot of reading over the past few days so I still havnt come to a final decision of whether I choose to study their or be sponsored but after all the input about my qualifications I'll probably go their for study and see where it goes from their.

I've been to Los Angeles see I don't see any reason to why you we're asking these questions did they have any meaning? you can't just barge in and attack somebody maybe if you showed a bit more manners I probably would have cooporated with you a bit more.
anyways.just saying 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

twostep said:


> Tejadai143 - please stay within the forum rules. Thank you.


Yea sure im so sorry 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Tejadai143, a J-1 visa may be more possible for you. It's also more limited and nonrenewable.


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi bbcwather and thank you for showcasting me this link although I do have a few questions. 

If I we're to leave next year mid - year and my graduate wasnt recent can I still apply for the j-1 thanks kind regards. I see that you must be a! recent graduate in order to qualify for this type of visa. Cheers 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

According to the Web page I provided you, "recent graduate" means within the past 12 months. You can also be a "bona fide post-secondary student." I would merely note that many non-recent graduates become (again) bona fide post-secondary students.

All the relevant details are there.


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> According to the Web page I provided you, "recent graduate" means within the past 12 months. You can also be a "bona fide post-secondary student." I would merely note that many non-recent graduates become (again) bona fide post-secondary students.
> 
> All the relevant details are there.


Hi thanks do I have to leave after the 12 months of study or can I extend my stay? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

tejadai143 said:


> Hi thanks do I have to leave after the 12 months of study or can I extend my stay? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


I'm actually looking to stay a bit longer what are my possilities, cheers 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Sigh. As has been explained to death in this and your other threads, you do not qualify for long term residency in the US. It doesn't matter how many times you ask the same question. The US is a highly desirable place for people to live, and as a result, it has very strict conditions. There must be a valid need for your skills, qualifications and experience. As I said in another post, it will take you some years to get those skills, qualifications and experience, so I'd suggest you get on with it. Davis1, for example, described the visa options. BBCWatcher suggested a J-1, which has a limited durations. 

I'll ask again. On what basis do you consider that you can convince a US immigration officer that you should be allowed into the country for other than a tourist visa? On what basis do you consider that you can convince a US immigration officer that you should be granted permanent residence?

Until you can satisfactorily answer those questions, which we can't answer for you, you're wasting your time.

You cannot just up and go live in the US. It simply does not work that way.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Generally, when someone gives you advice you don't want to hear, the best option is to try to understand why, rather than the option about which you ask.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

tejadai143 said:


> I'm actually looking to stay a bit longer what are my possilities, cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


Actually, your options are pretty limited. Immigration to the US is pretty difficult unless you have a job with a sponsoring employer (and sponsoring a foreigner is not an easy thing for the employer to do).

I'd avoid the J-1 if I were you. Depending on the precise "exchange program" you go over on, you may well have to leave the US afterwards for a period of up to 2 years. That requirement has complicated any number of people's lives.

You have the option to study in the US - but be assured that completing a degree there does not guarantee you can find a job and stay on. University level study in the US is also very expensive, and you'll have to be able to show up front that you are able to pay for your tuition and living expenses while you're studying.

Let's back up a few steps here: what line of work are you currently in? and what area would you be studying if you were to go that route? To be brutally blunt about it all, unless you're into hard sciences or some heavy technical profession, the chances for staying on after completing a degree are rather slim. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Let's look at it this way: you seem to think that it's a real incentive to an employer that you'd be happy to come to the US and work at a lower pay than American workers. Have you followed at all the current rage in this country regarding the enormous wealth divide? Or the push to raise the minimum wage? Or the resentment against wage-lowering immigrant workers?

Do you really think offering to undercut American workers is the kind of thing that makes you attractive to anyone other than a predatory employer? Or that it's going to get you a big fat welcome from people who are already desperately working at a wage level that barely keeps body and soul together? How are immigrants to your country treated when they take this approach?

Google what Disney tried to pull by firing its IT people and "outsourcing" jobs to a "consulting firm" from India that brought in a bunch of H1B employees who were so ill-equipped for the job that the fired employees were asked to train them.

Any idea how well those new folks were going to be received in the community? You seem too open and potentially nice a person to subject yourself to that kind of treatment. I'm sure you just haven't thought it through.

I don't see anywhere that you specify the field in which you're qualified, but if you really want to immigrate to the US, it'd better be in the hard sciences. Then you should get yourself an advanced degree, build up a decade or so of serious experience with an international organization, and eventually start pushing for an inter-company transfer.

Moving anywhere is never easy. Best of luck to you.


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks yes I might cancel the thought of a j-1 

OK so I might look to study law or even something under the medical heading however I' have studied a certificate IV here in college last last November involving banking and finance but I don't think thatll be equivalent enough for me to even find a job their I might have to look into something a bit more of a higher degree type. 

So you say it's not possible for me to stay even after completion of a degree can I not extend my visa.. sorry to be a pain...
What type of visa options do I have in order for me to study a degree in that majority of time. Cheers 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

It's a bit more complicated than even those degrees you mention. 

An Australian law degree won't, by itself, get you a job as a lawyer in the US. You'd have to sit a state's bar exam, and for that you'd need a Masters degree.

And I doubt that you'd get entry to, or finish, a medical degree when your career objective is just to get to the US.


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Newyorkaise said:


> Let's look at it this way: your suggestion is that you'd be happy to come to the US and work at a lower pay than American workers. Have you followed at all the current rage in this country regarding the enormous wealth divide? Or the push to raise the minimum wage? Or the resentment against wage-lowering immigrant workers?
> 
> Do you really think offering to undercut American workers is the kind of thing that makes you attractive to anyone other than a predatory employer? Or that it's going to get you a big fat welcome from people who are already desperately working at a wage level that barely keeps body and soul together?
> 
> ...


Hi thats not my intentions at all. I just wanna move away permanently since I no longer see a future here for me. 
And I thought maybe since my wages would be lower I would have a greater opportunity their than I do here. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Aha! So it's love that's part of the attraction! Well, good for you - I hope it works out, and of course, now everyone can enjoy the benefits of marriage here in the US.

I didn't mean to be harsh, but the point of a good national labor policy isn't to bring in people to undercut local wages, as I'm sure you understand.

You really need to study the official websites and see where you might fit. And be brutally realistic. If you're interested in this guy, it might be worth it to check into one of the visas that doesn't lead to a green card, if only to decide whether you two want to be together. If so, you can marry and take appropriate steps for you to get settled as a spouse (also not a slam-dunk), and if not, you may find that the US has lost its charm for you.

But education and work experience remain the keys if you want to look at things for the long term (as opposed to, "OMG, I wanna be there NOW"). Both law and medicine are tricky fields - check the professional organizations for the state you plan to live in - it can be a total zoo trying to get foreign credentials recognized.

Think through what your real goals are. Then take the steps that will get you there. It could be a long road.


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you so much will do 


Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tejadai143 said:


> When you asked if I had something to offer I thought that maybe because I am a foreigner that'll be less expensive for them. Just my thoughts .cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


This would be in violation of Fair Labor Standards Act.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tejadai143 said:


> Thanks yes I might cancel the thought of a j-1
> 
> OK so I might look to study law or even something under the medical heading however I' have studied a certificate IV here in college last last November involving banking and finance but I don't think thatll be equivalent enough for me to even find a job their I might have to look into something a bit more of a higher degree type.
> 
> ...


National University Rankings | Top National Universities | US News Best Colleges

Your certificate is not being recognized in the US. Most high schools offer similar programs including externships.

If you have the required years of primary education you can apply for enrollment at colleges and/or universities. One requirements is the appropriate visa which in turn requires proof of liquid fund to cover tuition, housing, living and emergencies for the first year and the source of these funds for the reminder of the studies which is four years for a Bachelor. Employment part time on campus after the first year and that does not mean you are guaranteed a job. A Bacherlo's or any other degree does not guarantee a job or a visa. You have a specific timeframe in which to leave the US.


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

twostep said:


> National University Rankings | Top National Universities | US News Best Colleges
> 
> Your certificate is not being recognized in the US. Most high schools offer similar programs including externships.
> 
> If you have the required years of primary education you can apply for enrollment at colleges and/or universities. One requirements is the appropriate visa which in turn requires proof of liquid fund to cover tuition, housing, living and emergencies for the first year and the source of these funds for the reminder of the studies which is four years for a Bachelor. Employment part time on campus after the first year and that does not mean you are guaranteed a job. A Bacherlo's or any other degree does not guarantee a job or a visa. You have a specific timeframe in which to leave the US.


Hi thank you. 
I've been doing some reading and possibly considering an f-1 visa under vocational training. Even still after the semester I am capable of extending my visa also they offer 20 hours of work pw. 
Sounds like a great opportunity although I will have to cover my own costs etc. 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tejadai143 said:


> Hi thank you.
> I've been doing some reading and possibly considering an f-1 visa under vocational training. Even still after the semester I am capable of extending my visa also they offer 20 hours of work pw.
> Sounds like a great opportunity although I will have to cover my own costs etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk



Students and Employment | USCIS

F1 does not apply for vocational training.


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

twostep said:


> Students and Employment | USCIS
> 
> F1 does not apply for vocational training.


Is this something I can do though? Cheers 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

Some people have FAR too much patience


----------

